# Broker Meeting Advice



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was returning from a bid today and noticed an unsecured door on a property for sale. I contacted the realtor to advise them of the issue. She was very taken back in a positive way. I offered to secure the door but was unable to so due to damage. So we got to chatting and told her I do property preservation work. I was then asks if I was looking for addition work and was invited down to the office for a meet and greet with the staff. I'm not going into this with any expectations. I was seeking some advise and tips for the meeting next week. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dress nice and bring lunch


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Go in prepared with business cards and brochures. Put together a basic price sheet for simple items like locks and wints. I'd personally leave trashouts open ended so you can appropriately charge for tires, paint, etc.

Make sure you find out what they are looking for. If they are doing FNMA or HUD stuff. Don't waste to much time as they will just send your information to the nationals that service the accounts.

Above all else, forget what the nationals and regionals have conditioned you into believing what your time and services are worth. Set yourself apart with completion time and service. The most important thing is how quickly you can complete the work to get the commission check in their pocket!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Make your bed before you leave home, its set the mood for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's the way you do it*

I did a similar thing with some overgrow properties last season, and it worked out well for me.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> Go in prepared with business cards and brochures. Put together a basic price sheet for simple items like locks and wints. I'd personally leave trashouts open ended so you can appropriately charge for tires, paint, etc.
> 
> Make sure you find out what they are looking for. If they are doing FNMA or HUD stuff. Don't waste to much time as they will just send your information to the nationals that service the accounts.
> 
> Above all else, forget what the nationals and regionals have conditioned you into believing what your time and services are worth. Set yourself apart with completion time and service. The most important thing is how quickly you can complete the work to get the commission check in their pocket!:thumbsup:


I know you should just charge the price that you want. But....after being conditioned with such low prices knowing my time is worth way more. Sometimes it is hard to know what to charge to stay competitive and get what your worth....and believe me....my work is worth a lot more then others in my area!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Make sure you find out what they are looking for. If they are doing FNMA or HUD stuff. Don't waste to much time as they will just send your information to the nationals that service the accounts.

That has happened to me in the past. My name got submitted to VRM. Not much help.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Set yourself apart right off the bat. Go in clean cut and dressed in business casual attire. As stated above have a price sheet of simpleton tasks set forth, and don't be afraid to boast about what your capabilities are and what kind of service they can expect. 
Don't go into it with no aspirations of it transpiring to something...go in guns blazing. If you have rehab/demo skills be sure to mention it and talk about your history. Brokers ALWAYS have back end deals with investors to frontline properties. Which in turn can lead to doing rehab work for investors (IMO the best work there is to get). Yes investors are tightwads in general...but they pay for speedy service.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago we went in and did the sales meeting for a local Keller Williams office. We dressed nice (business casual) catered in Chic Fila for breakfast did a PowerPoint on their TV and handed out brochures and key rings promotional stuff. For the first time ever we heard NOTHING back. We were kind of shocked. In the pastwe have always received a job or two right then. Finally we got a rehab bid request. 

Well yesterday I got the $30.000.00 approval.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

P3
Hit it on the head. Most realtors are not in need of a "trashouts" crew but for smaller rehab work for investor clients or many Brokers maintain/manage For Sale homes after owner has moved. Be sure you are a LICENSED General Contractor if you state "you can do" rehabs. 

Be honest and don't sell yourself to hard.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We don't market preservation work to them at all. We mention it then focus on the real reason we are there. An emerging market I see locally at least is the need for quick fixes when a home fails Inspection and the sale can't close. They call a regular contractor and he gives them the old "I can look at it next week". We market ourselves as a quick solution to the punch list the inspection report just created. We charge far more than a regular contractor and we get it. I would rather do these small jobs at crazy margins than a full rehab at 10-15%or a trash out for less than the realtors brother in law was going to charge.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

CraigslistHack!!!'

Winner winner Chicken Dinner!!!

This is exactly what happens - fix the home inspectors failures. I still consider this as a rehab but call it what you want eh? Do you find Home Inspectors never "passes" or they "hedge on passing" electrical, roofing and the HVAC? As a "non practicing" H. I. I know it's liability but....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> An emerging market I see locally at least is the need for quick fixes when a home fails Inspection and the sale can't close. They call a regular contractor and he gives them the old "I can look at it next week". We market ourselves as a quick solution to the punch list the inspection report just created.





BRADSConst said:


> The most important thing is how quickly you can complete the work to get the commission check in their pocket!:thumbsup:


Exactly!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> CraigslistHack!!!'
> 
> Winner winner Chicken Dinner!!!
> 
> This is exactly what happens - fix the home inspectors failures. I still consider this as a rehab but call it what you want eh? Do you find Home Inspectors never "passes" or they "hedge on passing" electrical, roofing and the HVAC? As a "non practicing" H. I. I know it's liability but....


The inspectors here flag everything it's crazy! I see the cleanest homes get a 4 page report. This is why I think this is a strong direction for our company to move forward in. Also most of the work can be completed by 1 or 2 man crews.

The HVAC thing is huge right now. Almost every property we deal with the buyers are pushing for a free furnace. Unless the heat exchanger is BRAND new look for that on every report.

Roofing is also huge, gfci's, and plumbing are MVP's of every inspection as well.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The inspectors here flag everything it's crazy! I see the cleanest homes get a 4 page report. This is why I think this is a strong direction for our company to move forward in. Also most of the work can be completed by 1 or 2 man crews.
> 
> The HVAC thing is huge right now. Almost every property we deal with the buyers are pushing for a free furnace. Unless the heat exchanger is BRAND new look for that on every report.
> 
> Roofing is also huge, gfci's, and plumbing are MVP's of every inspection as well.


Friggin bonding gas lines was huge for me last summer. Seemed like all I was doing was bonding CSST. 4-5 houses a day, it was insane. All the Inspectors must have attended the same meeting about one of them getting his ass sued off or something, because I must have ran a couple miles worth of #6 copper last June/July.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Insurance Industry did that for ya! To many leaks and fires.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

well, how did it go tony? im hopping we haven't heard anymore from you because you are slammed with work since the meeting!!! I am excited to hear about how it went for you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Plz do tell, how did it go..


----------

